
Public-Health Experts Are Not Hypocrites - theklr
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/06/public-health-experts-are-not-hypocrites/612853/
======
theklr
Really only posted to help break this high school mythology the general public
has with science. There’s a long time of conflict before just mass acceptance
and adoption. And it’s not as tribalist as it seems.

